# Snapper season may be 11 days?



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2014/04/gulf_council_reef_fish_members.html


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/eleven-flippin-days-eleven-327986/


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

They're going to make criminals out of us all. That's horse shit.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Boboe said:


> They're going to make criminals out of us all. That's horse shit.


Exactly what he said. What an outrage! I'll be interested to see what they say in Thursdays meeting. What a bunch of crap


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

shouldn't surprise anyone who's been paying attention. Just google and read "NOAA vision 2020"

to sum it up, their plan is to make the US gulf of mexico a catch and release fishery ONLY by the year 2020, like all "good" government plans, they're behind schedule but they will take us there.

next thing to watch for is as short or shorter next year and they'll continue to shorten grouper, trigger and AJ.


OH, and as a side question, in my mind purely rhetorical, will they also cut the "privileged" few charter boats that got the year round exemption to catch Red Snapper and Gag? Will they cut their TAC by 70% also and the obvious answer to that is of course not, they are part of the "pay to play" chosen few.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

According to this article, it's "Nearly A Done Deal" and not to expect any changes to the recommendation. Commercial has put the screws to all of us. I hope Karma is a real b*%ch in return.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> According to this article, it's "Nearly A Done Deal" and not to expect any changes to the recommendation. Commercial has put the screws to all of us. I hope Karma is a real b*%ch in return.


It really isn't the commercials fault. It is their radical agenda and the old adage to divide and conquer. It is that plain and simple.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

No doubt commercial will be able to keep catching Red Snapper. Even extremist environmentalists like to be able to order it up at their favorite tony restaurant or fish market. 

_(Can't have ******* Joe catching 'em though .... he'd probably botch the sauce and serve it with the wrong wine._)


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess we will all have to go with trip o/b's and flick the man off coming in the pass.


----------



## Thisldu (Oct 2, 2007)

How about we all agree to come through the pass in single file at the same time. They can't stop all of us. Chip in 5 bucks each for a fund to pay the ticket if anyone gets stopped.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Thisldu said:


> How about we all agree to come through the pass in single file at the same time. They can't stop all of us. Chip in 5 bucks each for a fund to pay the ticket if anyone gets stopped.


I actually had a state representative suggest that to me.


----------



## SPECtacle (Aug 18, 2013)

Filet and release is going into warp drive!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

We'll it's official 11 days.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> We'll it's official 11 days.


 
^ That sucks ! forget about snapper, they are over rated, I'd rather have mingo's over snapper anyways. the poor snapper are going to get wiped out quick this year.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Wish I could forget about ARS... but every time I drop a bait down, I'm reminded of them


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

this was posted on the FS forum . Funny but true.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9evQ3_vVq8


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Is that both Federal and State or just Federal?*


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

jcasey said:


> ^ That sucks ! forget about snapper, they are over rated, I'd rather have mingo's over snapper anyways. the poor snapper are going to get wiped out quick this year.


that's what they want "forget about snappers" and next year they go after mingos.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Scruggspc said:


> We'll it's official 11 days.


Flipper and his family says thank you. Their meals depend on us fishermen throwing red snapper back on the table for lunch.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Flipper and his family says thank you. Their meals depend on us fishermen throwing red snapper back on the table for lunch.


i thought it's illegal to feed the flippers


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

ollemar said:


> i thought it's illegal to feed the flippers


I guess it's a loosing battle. You can't keep red snapper, so you have to throw them back in the water where a dolphin sits waiting for his meal. They have learned now days to follow the boats out for food. It's the circle of life.

Making something illegal, only makes more people do it.


----------



## RaginCajun1 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://theadvocate.com/sports/8871619-128/ldwf-opens-year-round-snapper-season

Louisiana just released that starting Monday it's state water season will be open year round.


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

RaginCajun1 said:


> http://theadvocate.com/sports/8871619-128/ldwf-opens-year-round-snapper-season
> 
> Louisiana just released that starting Monday it's state water season will be open year round.


Finally somebody with balls :thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good for LA....f the feds...


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Hot garbage.... Just get's seems to get better every year lately! Really sad the way things are going in our fishery.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Would be nice if Florida would grow a pair and follow suit! !


----------



## jep (Apr 8, 2013)

But I'm sure they won't...


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

ollemar said:


> Finally somebody with balls :thumbsup:


Texas has also got a year round season with 4 fish limit.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

With Texas and Louisiana being mega-noncompliant, once Florida goes to a 4 month, 6 month, etc season, the feds are just going to keep federal waters closed forever. They're going to claim the ACL is overfished. Hah!


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Boboe said:


> With Texas and Louisiana being mega-noncompliant, once Florida goes to a 4 month, 6 month, etc season, the feds are just going to keep federal waters closed forever. They're going to claim the ACL is overfished. Hah!


They are heading toward a complete federal closure anyway. I have no issue with a state actually managing its own state waters the way the state sees fit. There is simply not enough sound science to justify the federal 11 day season and everyone knows it, so why not have an extended state season?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was just talking to someone about this, and we were thinking a year round season with a 2 fish limit. Its like when people can go all the time, they wont and that would relieve a lot of pressure of the season.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

This is what caused the 11 day season. Now..how would you guys like to do something about it????



http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2014/04/court_rules_gulf_red_snapper_m.html#incart_river



The U.S. District Court for the District of Columbia on March 27 ruled that the federal government violated the law by failing to properly manage the red snapper fishery in the Gulf of Mexico.

The decision affirms all commercial fishermen claims in a June 2013 lawsuit that federal regulators illegally allowed recreational fishermen to exceed their share of the Gulf of Mexico's combined red snapper quota in six of the past seven years without holding the sector accountable.

A group of 21 commercial fishermen from all Gulf Coast states filed the lawsuit against the U.S. Department of Commerce and its representatives from NOAA Fisheries, the National Marine Fisheries Service and the Coastal Conservation Association as a defendant intervenor.



The court ruled in their favor last week, just ahead of a meeting at which members of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery management Council were expected to vote on new red snapper allocations.


Who benefits the most?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

http://media.al.com/sports_impact/other/Order Granting Pls' MSJ_3-26-13.pdf


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

George Bush loved saltwater fishing. Vote the Dems out of office. All we can do. The problem is with bureaucrats who don't fish and who don't understand our sport. They make laws and decisions based on emotion, not science. To them all fish are little Nemos being exploited by evil fisherman like us. The Federal government wants to control our lives. They must be stopped.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

THAT would solve about 90% of all the problems to start with!!

Sent using taptalk


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

this all started with george bush vote out the dems and republicans that might fix things but the republicans will do no better


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I copied this straight from the NOAA websight.
The more I read their information the more I think they are practicing some sort of voodoo math.

This is from the vermillion snapper page



> Based on 2012 stock assessment data, populations in the South Atlantic are not overfished and are 31 percent above target levels. In the Gulf of Mexico, 2011 stock assessment data showed populations were not overfished. In the Caribbean, vermilion snapper is part of a larger snapper management unit, and the population size of vermilion snapper is currently unknown.


How exactly do the know the snapper are 31% above the target rate if they have no idea what the population is? 

This was pulled from the red snapper page.



> In the few years the program has been in place, commercial fishermen are no longer exceeding catch limits. And although fewer fishermen can participate in the fishery, the remaining ones are earning more money for their catch. Best of all, scientists recently confirmed that the Gulf red snapper stock is rebuilding as planned and commercial catch has not exceeded the allowable catch limit. Since overfishing is no longer occurring, managers recently increased the amount of red snapper fishermen can catch.


Don't see how this is accurate or horn pest at all.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you all need to take a play from the Bundy family in Nevada and tell the government you are not a begger getting the scraps off their tables like they want us to be. Those are not the Federal government's fish or waters, they belong to the people that work and care to make this nation what it is not to some beauracracy with an agenda to maintain.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm with you on the states managing their own fisheries. The ones who get hosed are the federally permitted charter boats. They've got to abide by whichever rules are stricter, regardless of whether they're in state or federal waters. So these charter boats can't fish state waters for snappers if federal waters are closed.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree that the problem is not just democrats, but dems do tend to be more liberal and emotionally driven than republicans. The problem is larger than Dems vs. Republicans. The problem lies with a Federal government that thinks it does not have to answer to the people of the United States. This needs to be changed. Also some segments of our population are way to easy to manipulate sometimes by appealing to party affiliation, race, and sometimes it's just plane old stupidity. Quite often, Greed is the problem, especially with politicians who are easily bribed.


----------



## bill1000 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Pleasae pay attention florida lawmakers*

The State of Florida will be one of the biggest losers if these stupid rulings are allowed to continue. They will loose a lot of the revenues produced by recreational fishing. Why won't Florida lawmakers stand up and follow the lead of Texas and La.?


----------



## redstripe (May 30, 2013)

Dubya signed the MSA into law. The staes need to de criminalize it. Make it a 5 $ fine. Im in SC and they have been totally closed. We are covered up with them. Plus nobody is fishing because of fuel costs and bag limits.


----------

